# It is just me, "TheMalts&Me"



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:yes: yup guys, you read it right.

My original Screen name in SM was "Katkoota", but 2 years ago, I thought that it would be nicer if I included the malts, so changed it to "TheMalts&Me" --> it did take few members sometime to recognize me :blush: In fact, it also took myself sometime to recognize myself :HistericalSmiley:

Then a couple of days ago, I thought better return it back to "Katkoota".

As for my malts, they already took over everything that belongs to me :wub: It is all theirs 

I hope I don't confuse anyone 

Kat


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Love the username change, as, there will only ever be ONE Katkoota in the world! :wub: :wub: :drinkup:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yay!! :aktion033: I love the Katkoota name and I'm glad you changed it back. I could never remember your new name!! :brownbag:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I knew you either way..........Way to go Kat!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:aktion033: You were always Katkoota to me. I sometimes wonder if I should change my screen name since I'm also momtohannah, but even I would have a hard time getting used to a new name.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Good decision, Kat. Heck, what would happen if you got another breed of dog in your pack? :thumbsup:

hummmm.......are you planning on another pup soon???? I know you were thinking about it......


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for doing that Kat.:chili: I get so mixed up with all the twomalt, threemalt,etc user names that sometimes I need the avatar to figure out who's who Katkoota Rules...though we all really know that S&C rule.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

suzimalteselover said:


> Love the username change, as, there will only ever be ONE Katkoota in the world! :wub: :wub: :drinkup:


happy that you like it better :smootch:
Katkoota is the name that my very close people (family & very very close friends) call me with. It all started with Dad, then it got spread to close people, then to the Internet world :HistericalSmiley: ...and finally, reached my dear online pen-pals:grouphug:



k/c mom said:


> Yay!! :aktion033: I love the Katkoota name and I'm glad you changed it back. I could never remember your new name!! :brownbag:


and awwwh Sher, I couldn't help it but remember when you helped me change my screen name for the first time :hugging: and somehow miss getting to you for help -related to the forum. 
Although Yung is AWESOME in also helping B):thumbsup: ..... , I still miss ya because I kindda got used to that - I am not too good with change:blush: I remember I told you that about my screen name when I changed it for the first time.



CeeCee's Mom said:


> I knew you either way..........Way to go Kat!!!!:thumbsup:


Happy that you like this one as well, Dianne 



momtoboo said:


> :aktion033: You were always Katkoota to me. I sometimes wonder if I should change my screen name since I'm also momtohannah, but even I would have a hard time getting used to a new name.


Sue, I think we have a similar thing: hard to get used to something new ...even after 2 years, Katkoota is the screen name that I can better recognize myself with 

awwwh and I think it will take me some time to get used to a screen name other than "momtoboo":wub: if you decided to also change it


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

love the change:good post - perfect my friend, but when I looked at your name change it just seemed like it had always been that way you are "Katkotta"


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Good decision, Kat. Heck, what would happen if you got another breed of dog in your pack? :thumbsup:
> 
> hummmm.......are you planning on another pup soon???? I know you were thinking about it......


Pat!!! Do you read my thoughts?????? :w00t: :HistericalSmiley:

Yes, I will be mommy to 3 fluffs.....Snowy, Crystal and the third pup. It might be a malt and it might not be a malt. I don't know yet since this wont happen very soon. I am still in the stage of looking out. When I got the idea to return my screen name to Katkoota, the 3rd fluff was actually what I also thought of AND told Yung about it :HistericalSmiley: 



Snowbody said:


> Thanks for doing that Kat.:chili: I get so mixed up with all the twomalt, threemalt,etc user names that sometimes I need the avatar to figure out who's who Katkoota Rules...though we all really know that S&C rule.


haha Sue, I hear ya! I sometimes get mixed up too.

I guess if you compare Katkoota with TheMalts&Me for screen names: Katkoota is more unique than TheMalts&Me.
BUT the actual malts RULE FOR SURE - they are the ones who brought me here :wub: and my reason for doing many things just for them 



Matilda's mommy said:


> love the change:good post - perfect my friend, but when I looked at your name change it just seemed like it had always been that way you are "Katkotta"


Good that the screen name change won't confuse you, Paula

hugs
Kat


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Not sure I would have even noticed :blush: I think of you as Katkoota anyway 
Soooooooo, do tell, are you leaning any particular way for your new fluff?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:aktion033::aktion033: I'm so glad that you switched back, i would always have to look in my pm's to remember your name. I always kept putting Katkoota.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I love "original" Kat!!! I liked the Malts & Me but Katkoota was always my favorite too!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Funny how we become synonymous w/ our Malts.Kinda like when you have kids,you become mom or so and so's mom,you kinda loose your identity.

Heaven knows I rarely get to be Michelle,it's either that jewelry lady or the fairy lady or Mrs.Bundy (Al's nickname at work is Al Bundy) or the dog lady....
We give so much to our Malts or kids and happy to do so ,but once in a while you just like someone to know your name.....
So good on you! Can't wait to see the newest fluff..


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm glad you changed back. I seemed to miss your posts after you changed your name. :-(


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm glad you went back to the other name, Kat! I will always remember you as Katkoota on You Tube! You were the first person that impressed me with your videos. I often would look at them more than once! And, I'd show them to Ashley and Felix, too. And, when I joined SM and saw the screenname "Katkoota" ... well, I was very, very happy!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I liked TheMalts&Me but I LOVE Katkoota! :wub: It seems to suit you better, glad you changed it back. :thumbsup:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

The "Malts & Me" took a little time to think just who "Me" was. With "Katkoota" everyone knows instantly! It's good you changed back Kat!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

i like both but think Katkoota is more original:chili:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

YAY!!! Happy to read that you guys like it  good because I don't think I will ever change it again ^_^



silverhaven said:


> Soooooooo, do tell, are you leaning any particular way for your new fluff?


I must be honest and say: it is the fluff with the butterfly ears I am leaning towards its direction more as my third fluff :wub: BUT the final decision can only be made after meeting reputable breeders (including maltese breeders) in the dog show that I plan to go to in Germany! So again, it might not be it yet  



michellerobison said:


> Funny how we become synonymous w/ our Malts.Kinda like when you have kids,you become mom or so and so's mom,you kinda loose your identity.
> 
> Heaven knows I rarely get to be Michelle,it's either that jewelry lady or the fairy lady or Mrs.Bundy (Al's nickname at work is Al Bundy) or the dog lady....
> We give so much to our Malts or kids and happy to do so ,but once in a while you just like someone to know your name.....
> So good on you! Can't wait to see the newest fluff..


Haha, Michelle! I gotta gree with you on this one 
You know, sometimes in FB, when I go through my friend list, I am better at knowing/recognizing some people by their malts/fluffs :blush: Once I see the fluff, then I know the owner...I go like "ooooooh! that is Sandi(name was put as an example here)"


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

The "new old" name is perfect!!
And I am so excited for you and Snowy & Crystal 
to potentially have another fluff in the future!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

k/c mom said:


> Yay!! :aktion033: I love the Katkoota name and I'm glad you changed it back. I could never remember your new name!! :brownbag:


LOL ~ I couldn't remember her new name either. BUT I always spot "katkoota". That's what I've always known you as. I only recognize name changes when I see the siggys, and avatars, now. 

I'm soooo glad you changed it back, Kat. Makes life easier for us, as I sooo look forward to your pics, and posts. I would hate to miss them. We love you, girlie!! :wub:

So when posters totally change their name, avatar, and siggy, I don't have a clue who they are. Could be my sister for all I know ~ :HistericalSmiley:

Love ya, Kat. Glad "Katkoota" is back. :thumbsup:


----------

